# New drive for Win 10



## Haddingley (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello.
Will it be possible to install Windows 10 to a new drive when it arrives?

At the moment my c: drive has only 30 GB of free space and I want to replace it by a larger and preferably faster one. (It is already causing problems :) Will I be able to install a new drive and then load Win 10 to that, or should I install the new drive, rename it as c:, and move the current Win 7 to that first.

If the latter, How?

Thanks in advance.

Trevor


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Will it be possible to install Windows 10 to a new drive when it arrives?


Yes, of course. However, if you are asking if the "free Upgrade" can be installed that way my answer is 'probably not' but I haven't seen anything definitive.


----------



## Haddingley (Dec 24, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> Yes, of course. However, if you are asking if the "free Upgrade" can be installed that way my answer is 'probably not' but I haven't seen anything definitive.


Thanks for the quick response. It is the free update I am talking about. I think I had better get a new drive put in now then, and transfer Windows 7. Is that easy?

Trevor


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Trevor:

Do the following in that computer so we have a better description of it:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your computer will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Haddingley (Dec 24, 2008)

Again thanks. Sys info as requessted :-

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 3
RAM: 7677 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4200, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 142986 MB, Free - 32252 MB; F: Total - 99 MB, Free - 55 MB; G: Total - 953766 MB, Free - 849800 MB; K: Total - 476821 MB, Free - 195134 MB; M: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 375365 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., GA-MA785GT-UD3H
Antivirus: Kaspersky Total Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your computer appears to have a 150 GB internal drive( C: ) and appears to have 2 external 1 TB hard drives(G: and M: ) and 1 external 500 GB hard drive( K: ) connected to it. 
Is that correct?

------------------------------------------------

Do the following in the order that they're listed:

Right-click RECYCLE BIN, then click Properties. 
Click on and highlight the C: drive. 
If "Maximum size (MB)" is larger than *4290*, change it to that number, then click Apply - OK.

Right-click COMPUTER, then click "System protection". 
Click on and highlight the C: drive, then click "Configure". 
Make sure that "Restore system settings and previous versions of files" is selected. 
Move the slider to *3%*, then click Apply - OK.

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Author's Site" button to download and save *TFC.exe* (Temp File Cleaner by OldTimer) to your desktop.
After it's downloaded and saved, close all open windows.
Double-click it to load its main window.
Click the "Start" button.
If there are a large number of temp files or if there are multiple user accounts, the temp file deletion process may appear to freeze and may take a few minutes, so don't interfere with or abort it. 
After it's finished, restart the computer.

How much free space does the C: drive have now?

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Haddingley (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi
Thanks again. May I say how greatly my 79 year old brain appreciates the clarity of your instructions.

The C; drive is 150 GB. The G: drive is an internal 1 TB drive. There is also a "System Referred" drive which appears to be a partition of C:.

After following your instructions the free space on the C: drive is 37.4 GB 

Free space on F: is 57.4 MB of 99.9 MB.

Regards

Trevor


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I think I had better get a new drive put in now then, and transfer Windows 7. Is that easy?


I've never actually done that, but in theory it is pretty easy.

One way would be to make an image backup (I use Macrium Reflect Free of the system to another external or internal hard drive and then "restore" that image to the new hard drive.

More straightforward is to clone the current disk to the new one. I have never cloned; here is an article to get you started: How to Upgrade Your Existing Hard Drive in Under an Hour.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> May I say how greatly my 79 year old brain appreciates the clarity of your instructions.


I try to make my instructions as simple and clear as possible. :up:



> After following your instructions the free space on the C: drive is 37.4 GB


It looks like you reclaimed about *6 GB* of free space on that C: drive. :up:

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Haddingley (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for that. I have looked at Macrium R and I think I can cope with that. I will have a go later.

Regards

Trevor


----------

